# Morels



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey
A big thank you to all who oedered my book All orders are now in the mail or you haave already received it. Please note that this may be the last year we offer the book due to rising csts or we may need to raise the price to maintain the high quality JimMck

www.morelbook.com


----------

